# TCoD Paranormal Society



## Phantom (Nov 6, 2010)

Basically what the title is. I made an entire first post and it was eaten by the forum. Hmph. 

Are you interested in the paranormal? Ghosts? Aliens? Mothman? ;p
Then this is the place to talk about it. 

Personally, I am the founder of a paranormal society here in MN. Have been running for two years now. Our main focus is supposed hauntings and ghosts. We hold what's commonly called the TAPS mentality. Basically we want to debunk supposed hauntings rather than prove them. I have done extensive research into the paranormal, and have a lot of experience. 

Also some who know me know I am atheist. Can atheists believe in ghosts? It's a question that's more common than you think. Here's the thing. I don't believe in ghosts. I believe there are things that are unexplained, paranormal things, and I want to find answers. I want to find evidence, supporting or not. It's more a science than anything. My group doesn't go blessing houses or holding séances.

There has been an outpouring recently in paranormal media, tv shows, radio programs, and magazines. Shows like Ghost Hunters (TAPS mentality) GHI, and Paranormal State focus on "hauntings", others like Destination Truth and Fact or Faked are more broad on the spectrum. 


Interested? Give your name, if you've had an experience, if so what happened, or if you are a fan of any paranormal show or program.



..::*Members*::..
Phantom
St. Christopher
Mini Moonwalker
Aobaru
FallOut Blade
Manic Fame
Cap'n Sofa
Ryubane



So me, my name is Phantom. I've run MCTCPS for two years now. We've found some evidence, but nothing really conclusive that was recorded as such. But in the way of personal experiences, there's quite a bit. I am a fan of most shows, except Paranormal State. They are a little too showy for me. I used to love TAPS on Ghost Hunters, but they've sold out.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 6, 2010)

You should read this, I think!


----------



## Phantom (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I've heard about that.


----------



## Green (Nov 6, 2010)

In. So fucking in.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 6, 2010)

Added. MD are you in as well?


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 6, 2010)

What? Me? Hurr! No.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay doke. So one member so far... WE ARE GOING TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!


----------



## Missile (Nov 6, 2010)

Ooh, sign me up! I recently got into paranormal activity (not the movie) and there's so much more I want to learn about it and discuss. I've watched a few episodes of Ghostbusters Hunters and I really like it! So yeah, I'd like to join~


----------



## Phantom (Nov 6, 2010)

Added... 

What would you like to discuss? Any questions?


----------



## Missile (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmm, let's see... I guess I'd like to discuss people's opinions on paranormal activity? Mainly what they think about all those ghost hunting shows, if they believe them or not. I'm sort of devoid on things to discuss at the moment.


----------



## Green (Nov 6, 2010)

Aliens.

Unh.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, as I said I like Ghost Hunters. Or at least I did. After their second season the show went to shit. I believe they started fabricating evidence. No way in hell are they finding that much evidence.

Ghost Hunter's International- I find entertaining, mainly because I love history and I love the places they get to go. 

Paranormal State- bunch of bs. I never was one for it. 

Ghost Adventures- I like the fact that they interview local residents and historical experts for every case. Sometimes the stories are scarier than what happens in the show.

A Haunting- Good daytime television. Don't know if a word of it's real, but it scares the shit out of me sometimes.

Most Haunted USA- Interesting at best.


So a bit on EVP's from my group's site.



> Electronic Voice Phenomena
> 
> According to the American Association for Electronic Voice Phenomena (AA-EVP)
> EVP are anomalous, intelligible speech recorded in or produced by electronic devices, and for which no currently understood physical explanations can account.
> ...


----------



## Missile (Nov 7, 2010)

Phantom said:


> Well, as I said I like Ghost Hunters. Or at least I did. After their second season the show went to shit. I believe they started fabricating evidence. No way in hell are they finding that much evidence.
> 
> Ghost Hunter's International- I find entertaining, mainly because I love history and I love the places they get to go.
> 
> ...


I sware I've seen one of those before. Probably Paranormal State, because I remember it being a bunch of BS that looked really fake. Oh, and thanks for the EVP explination; I've been wondering for a while what it meant because I've been too lazy to look it up. I'll have to watch the others, though. A Haunting seems nice, I'll take a look later on~


----------



## Phantom (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, and some on EMF

In the paranormal field, it’s largely accepted that in order to communicate or manifest, spirits must gather energy from their surroundings. If this theory is possible, then the energy waves that are altered during the process can be measured. Paranormal investigators measure these changes in the electromagnetic field with EMF detectors.


Use an EMF Detector to Search for Paranormal Activity-


To detect changes in the electromagnetic field, paranormal investigators first sweep a given area to discover that location’s base reading (In other words, the normal reading). A typical base reading is usually anywhere from 2 to 3 milligaus. A needle on the EMF Detector moves back and forth to indicate changes in electromagnetic energy. The needle moves to the right for higher levels of electromagnetic energy. Any spike on the EMF detector that occurs in combination with a sound, visual evidence, a cold spot, or disembodied voice caught on tape could mean that a spirit is trying to manifest.


Use an EMF Detector to Locate Harmful Amounts of Electrical Leakage-


Since EMF detectors measure the strength of the electromagnetic field, investigators often find sources of electrical leakages instead of paranormal activity. Electrical leakages can result in the following symptoms: headaches, nausea, fear, paranoia, anxiety and if the leakage is severe enough, hallucinations.

Paranormal investigators can often follow high readings of electromagnetic energy to the source of the electrical leakage. When investigating, it’s very important to look for these non-paranormal causes of fluctuations in the electromagnetic field. Not only are leakages dangerous for the above reasons, most home owners are highly relieved to discover that a fixable solution exists for what they mistook for signs of a haunting. When the electrical issue is repaired, the symptoms disappear.


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Yay! I'm in~

My thoughts on paranormal activity: 

I'm essentially a skeptic. I think the majority of things people think are paranormal (case-in-point: 99% of EVPs) are bull. I mean seriously, how is seeing a face in an inanimate object any different than interpreting a voice in a sound recording... that could be anything? _However_, there is the very rare case of an EVP that stumps even me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C5trAYXiJM (around the 2:00 mark).

I think Ghost Adventures is probably the best ghost show on TV because it's so raw and unedited (relatively). Ghost Hunters is okay, but a bit too methodical for me.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm in. I watch a lot of paranormal stuff, and I truly believe in the paranormal. Most Recently, I've watched Ghost Hunters, Ghost Lab and Fact or Faked: Paranormal Files. From what I've seen, I really have trouble finding how these things _couldn't_ be real. There are also a few personal experiences within my family that led me to believe in the paranormal, ghosts in particular.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 7, 2010)

Aobaru said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C5trAYXiJM (around the 2:00 mark).



That video, faked. Altered. The actual video part. You see the person walk out, then they "mirror" flipped it and shaded him out, watch the actual video again. 

EVP are interesting though. We make sure to hold one EVP session in each room during the physical investigation. But a real investigation runs for a week. We have people place recorders in their house when they leave. That's the weird shit.



> From what I've seen, I really have trouble finding how these things couldn't be real. There are also a few personal experiences within my family that led me to believe in the paranormal, ghosts in particular.


Please share Blade.


Also the one thing that I could never debunk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-9W6MAlQyQ


----------



## Missile (Nov 7, 2010)

FallOut Blade said:


> There are also a few personal experiences within my family that led me to believe in the paranormal, ghosts in particular.


I agree with Phantom. May you please share with us?

Oh, yes, and that video you posted Phantom; I can't debunk it, either. Seems pretty real, if you ask me.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, I heard this from my mom. she told me a bunch of stories about an apartment   she lived in when she was young.  On the floor above them she said that she constantly heard sound such as footsteps, doors opening and closing, and the pages of a book being turned. But, there was nobody living on the top floor. My uncle, who was living with my mom in this house, saw a woman in 1800's style clothing walk across the hall in the middle of the night. And, when a guest came over to the house and was fighting with my great-grandmother, a pillow came flying out of nowhere and hit the guest n the face. My mom always stresses to me that she felt that the spirit was benevolent, like it was watching over them.

And another story that happened more recently: I was with my dad over by the house of our landlord, and he went to drop off something around midnight. Our landlord left his door unlocked so we could drop it off. My dad went into the house, and comes back with a look of terror on his face. He said that he heard somebody talking in their sleep. He was sure it wasn't the landlord, as he slept in a room too far away for us to hear. The next day, he talked to the landlord. It turns out that the previous owner of the house had suffered a heart attack and died on his way out the door. 

I, Personally, haven't experienced anything, but stuff like this always leads me to believe in the paranormal.


----------



## Missile (Nov 7, 2010)

FallOut Blade said:


> Well, I heard this from my mom. she told me a bunch of stories about an apartment   she lived in when she was young.  On the floor above them she said that she constantly heard sound such as footsteps, doors opening and closing, and the pages of a book being turned. But, there was nobody living on the top floor. My uncle, who was living with my mom in this house, saw a woman in 1800's style clothing walk across the hall in the middle of the night. And, when a guest came over to the house and was fighting with my great-grandmother, a pillow came flying out of nowhere and hit the guest n the face. My mom always stresses to me that she felt that the spirit was benevolent, like it was watching over them.
> 
> And another story that happened more recently: I was with my dad over by the house of our landlord, and he went to drop off something around midnight. Our landlord left his door unlocked so we could drop it off. My dad went into the house, and comes back with a look of terror on his face. He said that he heard somebody talking in their sleep. He was sure it wasn't the landlord, as he slept in a room too far away for us to hear. The next day, he talked to the landlord. It turns out that the previous owner of the house had suffered a heart attack and died on his way out the door.
> 
> I, Personally, haven't experienced anything, but stuff like this always leads me to believe in the paranormal.


Woah, that's scary. Especially the second story. That one made me open my closet and turn the closet light on. (I actually get scared easily) The first one's pretty creepy, too.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Nov 7, 2010)

joinjoinjoinjoinJOIN

I am a great fan of paranormal shows. Ghost Hunters, Destination Truth, Fact or Faked, all of them. My favorite has to be Ghost Adventures though. They make it so convincing, with substantial evidence and yet a little bit of scientific approach to it too.

There's actually a paranormal society here that I am gladly a part of. We've visited all kinds of paranormal "hotspots". The Stanley Hotel, for instance. Man, that place is weird. o-o


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 7, 2010)

Manic Fame said:


> There's actually a paranormal society here that I am gladly a part of. We've visited all kinds of paranormal "hotspots". The Stanley Hotel, for instance. Man, that place is weird. o-o


O.O. Isn't that the hotel that gave Stephen King the idea to write The Shining?

Man, if you really visited that hotel:

1. I envy you
2. You're lucky you still have your life and (hopefully) your sanity.

(Which reminds me, another reason I believe in paranormal stuff is because of the way the stuff I read influences my ideas. I read a lot of Stephen King. *shudders*)


----------



## Phantom (Nov 7, 2010)

Manic Fame added... and I hate you now...

>:/


----------



## Missile (Nov 7, 2010)

Manic Fame said:


> joinjoinjoinjoinJOIN
> 
> I am a great fan of paranormal shows. Ghost Hunters, Destination Truth, Fact or Faked, all of them. My favorite has to be Ghost Adventures though. They make it so convincing, with substantial evidence and yet a little bit of scientific approach to it too.
> 
> There's actually a paranormal society here that I am gladly a part of. We've visited all kinds of paranormal "hotspots". The Stanley Hotel, for instance. Man, that place is weird. o-o





Manic Fame said:


> There's actually a paranormal society here that I am gladly a part of. We've visited all kinds of paranormal "hotspots". The Stanley Hotel, for instance. Man, that place is weird. o-o





Manic Fame said:


> We've visited all kinds of paranormal "hotspots". The Stanley Hotel, for instance. Man, that place is weird. o-o





Manic Fame said:


> The Stanley Hotel, for instance. Man, that place is weird. o-o





Manic Fame said:


> The Stanley Hotel, for instance.





Manic Fame said:


> The Stanley Hotel


EXACTLY WHAT BLADE SAID.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Nov 7, 2010)

FallOut Blade said:


> O.O. Isn't that the hotel that gave Stephen King the idea to write The Shining?
> 
> Man, if you really visited that hotel:
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the hotel where he was inspired to write that. 
HAHA SANITY THAT'S A FUNNY WORD but no we spent a night there and it was like "whoa WHAT"
We caught a couple EVP's with intelligent responses and it was freaky. Everywhere else we visited after that was not that weird compared to that hotel D:



Phantom said:


> Manic Fame added... and I hate you now...
> 
> >:/


what what'd i do D:


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 7, 2010)

Manic Fame said:


> what what'd i do D:


You visited the STANLEY HOTEL. 

THE STANLEY HOTEL

That's probably why.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Nov 7, 2010)

FallOut Blade said:


> You visited the STANLEY HOTEL.
> 
> THE STANLEY HOTEL
> 
> That's probably why.


good point.
It was quite expensive though. Plus the beds aren't all that comfy >[


----------



## Missile (Nov 7, 2010)

YOU VISITED THE STANLEY HOTEL AND SLEPT THERE

I THINK EVERYONE WHO HAS JOINED THIS CLUB WILL ENVY YOU FOREVER MORE


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 7, 2010)

My mom worked two miles from the Stanley Hotel when she was younger and NEVER VISITED. D:


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 7, 2010)

DERP SOFA HERE TO RUIN THE FUN

You might notice that that article doesn't explain EVPs. Well here you go.

Note that although ghosts are discounted, you still have things like aliens and cryptids to talk about, and I'd be happy to join you in discussion of them. So count me in.

EDIT: To get us started on aliens, I'll post another article from the same site--this time in favor of the phenomenon. Here you are.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 8, 2010)

I should now make a sub-society for "I now hate Manic Fame"

Added.


----------

